# 2nd owner of 1 year old male



## Gallear77 (Feb 22, 2021)

Hello, this is Milo (and my 8 year old grandaughter). I have had him about a week now.

I am having a few issues with him, he is mouthing and nipping quite alot, and can hurt, seams to be when he gets excited or when he wants to play, It is not aggressive play or aggressive behaviour, and getting him to calm is very hard. I have tried leaving him on the lead a moving when he nips, works for a little bit but then starts trying to chew lead. Tried turning my back but he nips your bum. Tried also moving him to another room but as you can imagine he quite big now and it can be a struggle to get him to move if he does not want to.
I don't belive he has had much training at all, basic sit command is hard. When he Is out he does pull and will not listen at all, he pulls to sniff every single thing, and will not respond to his name,

He is very clever and will find hidden treats, and will sit for a treat. I have had shepherds before but from puppies. Not sure the best way to train him.

I got him from a breeder, the one who sold him to the original owners, when they didn't want him they gave him back.

Any help or advice would be great. Thank you 😊


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

It would appear your granddaughter is going to grow up loving GS's. Some of his behavior is probably just adjusting to his new life. It takes about 6-8 weeks for a GS to decide you are an acceptable home. Treat him as you would a shelter dog, as if he comes with some baggage that will take time and perserverance to get through. He's entering adolescence and is going to be a stinker for awhile so get ready!

There is a trick to 'sit'. face him, and very nicely and gentlely push his little chin up and back while saying his name and "sit". His rear end should go down. 

He is a good lookin' fella, what did you name him?


----------



## Gallear77 (Feb 22, 2021)

Buckelke said:


> It would appear your granddaughter is going to grow up loving GS's. Some of his behavior is probably just adjusting to his new life. It takes about 6-8 weeks for a GS to decide you are an acceptable home. Treat him as you would a shelter dog, as if he comes with some baggage that will take time and perserverance to get through. He's entering adolescence and is going to be a stinker for awhile so get ready!
> 
> There is a trick to 'sit'. face him, and very nicely and gentlely push his little chin up and back while saying his name and "sit". His rear end should go down.
> 
> He is a good lookin' fella, what did you name him?



Thank you he is a beautiful boy. Kept his original name Milo didn't want to confused him more with a name change. He is definitely gonna be a hand full, lots of personality and very stubborn.
She does get on with him great, it's lovely to see.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

It takes time. I like Milo. I thought Duke would NEVER figure out who Duke was and it took about 9 weeks but he was a stray so who knows what his name was. But they take time to decide they will be your dog, they want to get to know you first. Until then you just have to keep at it. I think they are waiting for their owner to come and get them. By the way, Welcome!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

As soon as you are able to go out I would sign up for an obedience class. How does he behave with other dogs? When I first saw your title, I thought you gave up a dog. It took a minute to realize someone else rehomed him with you. They look very happy together. You are seeing playful teen behavior. Read as much as you can here and then work with him often. He needs clear commands and expectations from you and structure. Teeth on family members are never alright. I would give him plenty of exercise and work with him when he’s on the edge of being tired. I’d probably use treats to start since we don’t know how he was trained, if at all. Does he know any commands?


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

If you're unsure what to do, I would 100% get with a good GSD knowledgeable trainer. Get your daughter involved too. A untrained full sized nipping/biting GSD, "aggressive" or not, is nothing to take lightly and is very likely why he was taken back to the breeder. What does the breeder say, did they not give you some advice? 

He's beautiful.


----------



## Gallear77 (Feb 22, 2021)

LuvShepherds said:


> As soon as you are able to go out I would sign up for an obedience class. How does he behave with other dogs? When I first saw your title, I thought you gave up a dog. It took a minute to realize someone else rehomed him with you. They look very happy together. You are seeing playful teen behavior. Read as much as you can here and then work with him often. He needs clear commands and expectations from you and structure. Teeth on family members are never alright. I would give him plenty of exercise and work with him when he’s on the edge of being tired. I’d probably use treats to start since we don’t know how he was trained, if at all. Does he know any commands?


Hello, thanks for the info. We have got him sitting and waiting before we leave the house, he just been on a walk and has been a massive improvement only pulled a few times, and did return to me a few times when called (not off the lead) so that's amazing. Just need to work on listening when he wants to either sniff something or go to another dog or person, domt listen at all womt even sit. But that will come in time persistence is key. He not reactive to dogs he womt bark or jump just pulls to get to them and jumps all over them wanting to play.

He good in the house too, dont bark or jump up when people come in, my brother walked in the other day,never met him before he just looked up went to say hello and began mouthing him. 

And no nipping this morning at all when I woke up, again massive difference in just a day.


----------



## Gallear77 (Feb 22, 2021)

Buckelke said:


> It takes time. I like Milo. I thought Duke would NEVER figure out who Duke was and it took about 9 weeks but he was a stray so who knows what his name was. But they take time to decide they will be your dog, they want to get to know you first. Until then you just have to keep at it. I think they are waiting for their owner to come and get them. By the way, Welcome!


Thank you, I am seeing improvement bit which is great. 😊


----------



## Cigar (Feb 19, 2021)

I fully relate, and would just like to offer support. It seems like you are already seeing him respond positively to you, & you know that patience is the key - & maybe a bit of faith, and luck.

I had a similar experience when I adopted my GSD at ~2 years of age. She was very mouthy and that worried me enough that I seriously considered returning her. Fortunately, I reached out to a GSD rescue group locally, and they came to my home, despite COVID & spent hours with me in my home and walking all around town. She assured me of the things I needed to be reassured about. 

They also gave me a front-clip harness & strong long leash with 3 handles so that I as a 70+ year old woman could continue to walk her 2+ x/day without her pulling me off my feet. 

It sounds to me that Milo might be learning more quickly than my Maggie. 

I may be empathizing with Milo. My Maggie had 2 prior owners who gave her up, which made me wonder if she might have a "flaw" which was beyond my ability and willingness to deal with. I am just so grateful to GSD Rescue of North Bay for giving us that bit of support which we needed.

The relationship I have with her now is a blessing to me, and I believe to her as well. Welcome to you both, & I hope you will let us know more about Milo as time passes.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

to the OP - sounds like this is your first young shepherd. Maybe your first shepherd of any sort? 

With a rehomed dog, I'd go the same as with a rescue - a two week shut down. I think there's info on this site about that. Part of the exuberant nipping is "overload." He needs time to adjust, to see how things work. But once you're beyond that consider...

To get him to go to a room or crate - look up crate games. In no time at all, you can have this fella running to the crate/room. And check out some things like Michael Ellis videos on line about training a GSD pup. Happy nipping can be channeled to a good cause and turned into fun for you as well as doggo. Rather than just "find a trainer experienced with GSDs" I would urge you to look into a local club - either a sport club (my choice) or a GSD club. Since you got him from a breeder, that person may have good recommendations for trainers near you, too or help you contact a club.


----------



## Gallear77 (Feb 22, 2021)

middleofnowhere said:


> to the OP - sounds like this is your first young shepherd. Maybe your first shepherd of any sort?
> 
> With a rehomed dog, I'd go the same as with a rescue - a two week shut down. I think there's info on this site about that. Part of the exuberant nipping is "overload." He needs time to adjust, to see how things work. But once you're beyond that consider...
> 
> To get him to go to a room or crate - look up crate games. In no time at all, you can have this fella running to the crate/room. And check out some things like Michael Ellis videos on line about training a GSD pup. Happy nipping can be channeled to a good cause and turned into fun for you as well as doggo. Rather than just "find a trainer experienced with GSDs" I would urge you to look into a local club - either a sport club (my choice) or a GSD club. Since you got him from a breeder, that person may have good recommendations for trainers near you, too or help you contact a club.


Hello, thank you for the reply. I have just brought a halti for him, best thing ever he is like a completely different dog when we are out. He is the 1st older GSD dog I have had only had them from puppies before. Practically had to start from scratch with him with basic commands, but he is doing really well. Thank you for the information I will definitely be looking into all of that. He does look like he is settling down which is amazing considering its only been a week.


----------



## Gallear77 (Feb 22, 2021)

Cigar said:


> I fully relate, and would just like to offer support. It seems like you are already seeing him respond positively to you, & you know that patience is the key - & maybe a bit of faith, and luck.
> 
> I had a similar experience when I adopted my GSD at ~2 years of age. She was very mouthy and that worried me enough that I seriously considered returning her. Fortunately, I reached out to a GSD rescue group locally, and they came to my home, despite COVID & spent hours with me in my home and walking all around town. She assured me of the things I needed to be reassured about.
> 
> ...



Thank you and glad Maggie is settled, Milo is getting there a lot better the last few days. I got him a Halti best thing I have ever brought. Have been looking and sent a few enquiries about training for that little bit more training and socialising for him. 
He is learning so quick its brilliant.


----------



## Cigar (Feb 19, 2021)

Gallear77 said:


> Hello, this is Milo (and my 8 year old grandaughter). I have had him about a week now.
> 
> I am having a few issues with him, he is mouthing and nipping quite alot, and can hurt, seams to be when he gets excited or when he wants to play, It is not aggressive play or aggressive behaviour, and getting him to calm is very hard. I have tried leaving him on the lead a moving when he nips, works for a little bit but then starts trying to chew lead. Tried turning my back but he nips your bum. Tried also moving him to another room but as you can imagine he quite big now and it can be a struggle to get him to move if he does not want to.
> I don't belive he has had much training at all, basic sit command is hard. When he Is out he does pull and will not listen at all, he pulls to sniff every single thing, and will not respond to his name,
> ...


This vid is realistic (for me, anyway)


----------

